# The feeling of Being Unreal.



## Ravey(: (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so I know this is Dp/Dr, i do have my doubts of myself sometimes, but that's nothing new, right? haha. But anyways I was thinking of that moment when you feel like you have completely _lost yourself_, and _disappeared_, right? That feeling that hits you that you think _"i feel so unreal..."_ I know its hard to explain, but i need some help describing this. Does anyone know how to explain this more then me, its like no matter how much i try i get nothing, can't explain it. For me it happens when i notice myself or I'm alone, or even sometimes when I'm near people. Kind of like you forget who you are or exist? I don't know... So tell me how you explain it. _Pleasse!_

P.s. Go into detail if you can, like how it starts to happen and what causes it for you, like certain situations or anything! I'd like to know, thank you!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ravey(: said:


> Okay, so I know this is Dp/Dr, i do have my doubts of myself sometimes, but that's nothing new, right? haha. But anyways I was thinking of that moment when you feel like you have completely _lost yourself_, and _disappeared_, right? That feeling that hits you that you think _"i feel so unreal..."_ I know its hard to explain, but i need some help describing this. Does anyone know how to explain this more then me, its like no matter how much i try i get nothing, can't explain it. For me it happens when i notice myself or I'm alone, or even sometimes when I'm near people. Kind of like you forget who you are or exist? I don't know... So tell me how you explain it. _Pleasse!_
> 
> P.s. Go into detail if you can, like how it starts to happen and what causes it for you, like certain situations or anything! I'd like to know, thank you!


I don't know how I would explain it to people. But for me sometimes I feel like im disappearing or as if im invisible and not real. Like everything and everyone around me is real but me.


----------



## Chezy (Feb 28, 2012)

it is the most difficult thing to explain! but you can feel it so intensely! i think i still feel real but everything around me feels unreal, like i'm lost in a dream world. especially outside, the DR is so much more noticeable! its overwhelming! i also feel lost inside myself like something has taken over and i'm trapped and can't connect to my own life! you can describe it to someone who doesn't have it, but they wont understand because they really can't imagine what it is like, just like before i had DR i was completely oblivious to the fact that something like this could even exist!


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

For me it just feels like I'm sitting in the back of my head trapped looking through my eyes seeing the world with no emotional attachments to anything, feels like I might be dreaming whilst awake. My own body limbs and voice don't feel like they belong to me!


----------

